# Powell: GOP 'Looks Down on Minorities'



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I think what the Republican Party needs to do now is take a very hard look at itself and understand that the country has changed. The country is changing demographically. And if the Republican Party does not change along with that demographic, they're going to be in trouble. And so, when we see that in one more generation, the minorities of America, African-Americans, Hispanic Americans, and Asian Americans will be the majority of the country, you can't go around saying we don't want to have a solid immigration policy. We're going to dismiss the 47 percent. We are going to make it hard for these minorities to vote as they did in the last election. What did that produce? The court struck most of that down and most importantly, it caused people to turn out and stand in line because these *Republicans were trying to keep us from voting*. There's also a dark-- a dark vein of intolerance in some parts of the Party. What I do mean by that? I mean by that is they still sort of look down on minorities. How can I evidence that? When I see a former governor say that the president is shuckin' and jivin', that's a racial era slave term. When I see another former governor after the president's first debate where he didn't do very well, says that the president was lazy. He didn't say he was slow, he was tired, he didn't do well, he said he was lazy. Now, it may not mean anything to most Americans but to those of us who are African-Americans, the second word is shiftless and then there's a third word that goes along with it. Birther, the whole Birther Movement. *Why do senior Republican leaders tolerate this kind of discussion within the Party?* I think the Party has to take a look at itself... And until I voted for Mister Obama twice, I had voted for seven straight Republican presidents.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/01/13/Powell-vein-of-intolerance

The Republican Party has been the victim of media spin and liberal educators. If any minorities looked passed the spin, they would learn that it was and still is, the anti-slavery party. Unlike the Democrats, we believe in a hand up, not a hand out but feel free to keep feeding the machine, turncoat.

Funny, I don't recall him taking a stand when obama referred to his grandmother as a "typical white person." Why would he tolerate this from his president?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Colin Powell can go fuck himself. He should just become a Democrat and make it official, because he already is one ideologically.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I lost all respect for him when he came out for Obama.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Disheartening when someone you once thought so much about and would have loved see become potus just slip into the madness that is liberalism. So disappointed in him.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

he voted for osama because they have the same skin color, plain and simple !

the Republicans welcomed Powell with open arms and for this they get a slap in the face.

gonna be real interesting when that "47%" percent take over this country

can you say Zimbabwe ?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> can you say Zimbabwe ?


Those of us who remember, call it Rhodesia


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't be surprised if he runs for presidnet in 2016 as a Dem.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Meat Eater said:


> Don't be surprised if he runs for presidnet in 2016 as a Dem.


A vote for potus he might have gotten from me once, but.........even if he were to run R, he still flushed it down the toilet.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They don't need our votes. They're pandering to a different type of constituent when they pull out the race card.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Powell has a point ...the Republicans would never have minorities in govt or on the Presidential cabinet.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Powell has a point ...the Republicans would never have minorities in govt or on the Presidential cabinet.


or women,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh, wait that's someone else


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I seem to remember two Republican administrations treating him very well and showing him a lot of respect, both as a General and later as the Secretary of State. If he had run for POTUS as a Republican in 2008, (and maybe even 2012), he probably would have nominated quite easily at some point with a party behind him with solid support. Now he comes off as very unappreciative of a party that, by any standard, helped and was a vehicle to advance his professional career.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> or women,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh, wait that's someone else


Depends if the cabinet is part of the underside of the desk or not.


----------

